# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  La tarifa del agua subirá un 8,3% en el área metropolitana de Barcelona

## Embalses

*La tarifa del agua subirá un 8,3% en el área metropolitana de Barcelona*

 El incremento se debe a la puesta en marcha de un nuevo sistema de tratamiento en la potabilizadora de Sant Joan Despí para mejorar la calidad del agua

13/11/2008 | Actualizada a las 						11:39h 			|  			*Economía* 
  Barcelona. (EFE).- La tarifa del agua en el área de  Barcelona subirá un 8,3% el próximo año por la puesta en  marcha de un nuevo sistema de tratamiento en la potabilizadora de  Sant Joan Despí para mejorar la calidad del agua, según  aprobó el pleno de la Entidad Metropolitana barcelonesa (EMA). 
    El incremento de la tarifa, junto al nuevo canon de agua  establecido en un 5,3% por la Agencia Catalana del Agua,  llevará a un aumento de alrededor de un 7% del recibo que  pagarán los consumidores, según adelanta hoy el diario El Punt.  El pleno de la EMA aprobó el pasado 6 de noviembre la nueva  tarifa, que responde, entre otros conceptos, al aumento anual del  IPC y a la revisión tarifaria automática del precio del agua que  Aguas de Barcelona (Agbar) compra a la empresa pública Aguas Ter  Llobregat (ATLL). 

 El nuevo filtro que ATLL instalará en la planta potabilizadora de  Sant Joan Despí para reducir la presencia de compuestos químicos en  el agua supondrá un coste adicional que ha llevado al incremento  total del 8,3 por ciento de la tarifa. 

 El gerente de la Entidad Metropolitana, Carles Conill, ha  declarado hoy a Efe que la inversión para el nuevo sistema de  tratamiento en la planta potabilizadora responde a un "compromiso  por la mejora de la calidad del agua», y a la voluntad de «cumplir  con la cada vez más estricta reglamentación sanitaria". 

  Conill ha asegurado que se trata de una medida ya prevista en el  programa desde hace cuatro años, "que no tiene nada que ver con la  sequía".   Se verán afectados por estas nuevas tarifas un total de 23  municipios del área metropolitana de Barcelona.



http://www.lavanguardia.es/economia/...barcelona.html

----------

